# Performance Bikes & Cancun and some stuff



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

I arrived at Playa del Carmen last sunday :thumbsup: 

Well, Xmass was fun, I spent it with my dad, his gf and her son. We had a good time, though they talk tooooo much  

Anyway, today I went to meet Alcarve and his shop. It is located at the Plaza de Toros, where every local is a bar or restaurant except for his. It is a nice clean place, he had a Surly Pugsley, which was nice to look at ( I think it would be more fun to ride  ). He was selling Cannondale and Giant bikes. I bought some spare tubes and stuff, and when my dad came to pick me up, he decided to buy Maga (his gf) a Cannondale F7, which was, I think, a very good value for the price. I'm glad that he bought it.

I know that this post is absolutely worthless without pics, but anyway. When I got to his place, the WTB Velociraptor tires were swapped for no-name tires, the front is more square edged than anything I've ever seen, and skids easily  The rear one wasn't so bad, but anyway. I hope to use them for road stuff, I don't think the bike is trail worthy as it is (I need to replace the v-brake cables, the fork is as stiff as if it were a rigid, it probably needs to be replaced :eekster: ), but fine for road use and to go to the beach and gain a bit of condition, which I've constantly lost over the last year due to a lot of stuff.

About the shop, I liked it, I think Alberto and friends are doing a good job. I hope they get good exposure and get enough customers to strive. I think they're choosing a solid base of stuff to offer (nothing too blingy, but the bikes were at a good price and I don't think that there is a market for 30,000 or more pesos bikes), the place looks good, although it is kinda hidden (right at the back side of the plaza) but they did have a big sign at the front.

Have to go, I'll continue with the rant latter on.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Pics tomorrow? I never thought of Pugsleys as anything but snow bikes. Are they using them in the sand? They`d probably be well suited to that too.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

rodar y rodar said:


> Pics tomorrow? I never thought of Pugsleys as anything but snow bikes. Are they using them in the sand? They`d probably be well suited to that too.


I forgot my camera when I went there. Actually, I had thought of the Pugsley more for sand than snow, which is kinda funny when I read your post. I bet it is fun to ride. I thought it used a special front hub, but it uses an XT rear hub.


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

:madman: :madmax:


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Here`s a prospective customer for Alcarve.
















https://www.qhapaqnanbike.blogspot.com/


----------



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

rzozaya1969 said:


> I know that this post is absolutely worthless without pics.


Hi guys, sorry about all this time disconnected to the forum, with all the new store work, the "ciclo-selvatismo" group and my normal "not on the bike" job, it's been hard to breath.

Thanks for the visit and all the things you said about us, let me share with you some pics from "Shops Inauguration Day" and our "Harley Davidson" bike.. jejejeje:

P Bike Shop: http://www.flickr.com/photos/cleto/sets/72157603459648226/

And some pics of the Surley: http://www.flickr.com/photos/cleto/sets/72157603678893635/

And here's a little video, at Oscars Cadena TV Show where we're riding the Pugsley it in the sand

As once I told Warp, we're trying to have nice competitive prices, and It's been really hard, our biggest problem, the Mexican National distributors of the brands&#8230; jeez!!! they are&#8230;, believe me they are really hard, they all want to sell just they brand, as we're beginning, they won't give you nice prices until, you can show them you can sell 15,000 US Dlls, monthly!!! Our biggest market, is selling big amount of bikes to hotels and parks, and we have to import bikes directly if we want to be in the battle, cause with the prices they are giving to us is impossible, we're over the competition more than the double of the price!

So we're trying to buy to some distributors at the states, and import all the pieces so we can have competitive prices, but it's been really hard, believe me, we have invested until now about 40,000 US dlls, and we need to invest at least other 30,000 more, but in the mean time, we're trying to get the best of it and give the best service anyone can, good competitive prices, and start other things around like, MTB tours, a bike park, road and mountain bikes rentals, and maybe XC competitions, and look for the same things with other styles as BMX, road, and triathlon, so there's a hugh work to do&#8230;

So things have to keep walking, we're just for a month in the air, and there a lot of goals and dreams to start, we have the convenience that all the road, and mountain riders, know us now, so let's hope as time goes buy we can get bigger and bigger.. and be recognized soon as one of Mexico's best shops

It was a shame we didn't Catch rob, For sure I would love to take you to nice roads over here, last weekend we just discover very nice trails 5 min from playa del Carmen, let's hope next time we can have more luck!

Sorry if our web page is not working now, but it seems we're having a bit problem with the server that we'll fix thru the next days, but this are the pics form yesterday ride (the one I was telling you rob that we discover really near from playa), http://www.flickr.com/photos/cleto/sets/72157603704649030/ with a recently discover cavern with a cenote inside&#8230; the road was easy but nice, around 40kms enough to make everybody do a lot of exercise with our great heat and humidity!..

So Thanks for your word, and I'll try to be more in touch

The best

Alberto
MTB Cancun & Riviera Maya


----------



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

*oops, here's the video*



alcarve said:


> And here's a little video, at Oscars Cadena TV Show where we're riding the Pugsley it in the sand


oops, here's the video:


----------

